# UWF Slough "Thompson's Bayou"



## N!cky (Jul 28, 2009)

Right before you pass the Crist plant on Escambia River on the left side is the canal leading to uwf. Once you get in there around the corner there is a sign saying, "no fishing." I've fished in there many a times, and have heard of people fishing and seen people fishing in there. Are they allowed to say no fishing here, or are they just trying to keep out as many fisherman as they can. 
The area can be completely accessed by the general public in boats, so I don't see how this is right... Do they have a grant or something?


----------



## Fisherdad1 (Oct 4, 2007)

I went to UWF and used to see a lot of huge bluegill and many big bass in that slough, but I never fished for them because it is the Edward Ball DuPont nature preserve. I image that they have as much right to post a no fishing area as any other nature preserve. 
- Fisherdad1


----------



## MerkDeez (Nov 20, 2011)

Yes, it is a nature preserve. Your really not supposed to even run a trolling motor. They will fine you if caught fishing or anything else posted. It is legit and legal


----------



## jakec (Oct 14, 2010)

man that place is slap full of fish and turtles. i used to take my kids down there to feed them and the little alligator that hung around. i havent seen the gator in a while though.


----------



## kandv2000 (May 10, 2012)

If it is considered a navigable (dont know if I spelled that right) waterway it is open to the public even if what surrounds it is private. The question is if FWC will consider it navigable. I have never had the same answer from two.


----------



## MerkDeez (Nov 20, 2011)

Your allowed back there, it is open to the public. It an NMZ though and it is protected under either state or federal law from hunting, fishing, and trapping. Google nature preserve and you will understand what and why it is in place.


----------



## Cousin-it (Apr 10, 2012)

MerkDeez said:


> Your allowed back there, it is open to the public. It an NMZ though and it is protected under either state or federal law from hunting, fishing, and trapping. Google nature preserve and you will understand what and why it is in place.


From what I understand they cannot keep you from fishing it.It is open public water.It is asked not to as a gentleman's agreement.


----------



## Amarillo Palmira (Jan 2, 2010)

http://uwf.edu/uwfpolice/2007GameFishSanctuaryDoc.pdf

here you go, make your own decision after reading. I only fish up to the signs.


----------



## MerkDeez (Nov 20, 2011)

Thanks for posting. Seems it clears that subject.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

I won 3rd place in a bass tournament about 7 years ago way up there under the little bridge. There was some nice bass back at the end of the creek.I have also caught some nice pickerels around there. Also before you get to that spot just down river is another slew with a holding pond,separated from the river by some kinda sea wall, well that pond is loaded with channel cats.


----------

